# MONEY



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
We are of to France end of the month for the first time and was wondering what was the best way to change our money. We have a Nationwide Flexi Account which does not charge for ATM withdrawals and I'm lead to believe gives a better exchange rate in France than changing your money in this country. Do we rely on being able to get to a ATM in France or do we get a suitable amount of euros before we go and who gives the best exchange rate?any advice would be welcome 


A Very Excited Chris and Brenda


----------



## 91833 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris and Brenda, you should have some great times coming your way. It will be simply amazing if you don't enjoy your first trip "over the water", and chances are you'll be begging for more.

In France, money is no problem (assuming we've got some in the first place) as there are plenty of ATM's if that is what you use. I prefer to use the old plastic friend - debit or credit. You generally get a good rate through Visa and get the rate for the day, so that if it goes up or down you go with the flow and get the latest rate available. It's a good idea to take some cash with you for immediate needs but in France you don't need to carry a lot. They, like us are card conscious. However, bear in mind that although we are now on "chip and pin", it is unlikely that your UK card will work in French machines located in 24/24 filling stations. If the kiosk is unmanned or closed for lunch, move on to another station. Otherwise, there should be "pas problem". Have a super holiday.

Incidentally, we will be off to Spain, travelling through France, from Sept 1 on, so if seen, give us a wave. Cheers.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

ATM & Nationwide flex account is the optimum solution.

Never had any issues anywhere.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Just returned from France, took £300 in Ero's for odds n ends, got from the Post Office, the rest was put on Visa.
Just got the first bits on statement (Tesco Finance) and found the rate of exchange to be very good as much as 1.4778 so quite happy with that. No charges for using or for changing currencies just the charge in Euro's and the conversion rate and amount in pounds, very clear and understandable really no problem.
As previous posters have said just use your card as you would normally and pay on your return. Good advice about Chip n Pin, ours worked on several occasions at supermarkets and one garage, but not at smaller shops and some fuel stations which was no problem we just had to sign like usual.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

You should be ok with taking some Euros in cash and using your debit card at ATM in France. Nationwide don't charge for using debit card in shops etc.
We found to our cost on last visit that our Lloydstsb were now charging £1 for each use of debit card in shops etc and 2.75% for cash withdrawals or was it 3% forget now but I was horrified to see the charges!!
Have now changed to a Nationwide flex account so ready for the next visit  We have been able to use the visa debit card in most shops, supermarkets even the chip & pin part EXCEPT for fuel in their 24 hr machines, ok during ordinary opening times at the kiosk.
Have a great trip..............if your card becomes damaged as ours did in Spain (even though a new card)! Just go into a bank with passport and you will be able to get cash. We had to do that in Spain.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We tend to keep a couple of days worth of money in hard cash tucked away in the van - other than that we rely on the Nationwide card and ATMs - very reliable, very cost effective and no worries about too much cash in your van.
Have a great trip.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

We have travelled most €u counties and had no problems using the Vias or Master Card

We now carry the Caravan Club Visa card which charges at the days rate

Get money from the Post Office - Pay cash as most cards charge £1.50 FOR THE TRANSACTION _ foreign currenct is classsed as a cash transaction

have a good time


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Interesting that you say that about transaction cost Pam and Pete as when I got our Euro's from the Post Office this time, the counter lady said that some banks are actually charging £10 disloyalty charge now for getting foreign currency from other than them!!
She advised that to ensure that did not happen to make a cash withdrawal with my debit card and pay in cash which I did.


----------



## 91833 (May 1, 2005)

Note PamNPete use Caravan Club credit card. Why not, it helps towards the free site nights. However, don't wholly believe the spiel about being cheaper than others due to no commission being charged. Using my Co-op Visa card when abroad invariably results in a better rate of exchange and therefore a lower cost. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

For the 5 years we have toured Europe. Which is mainly Holland, Germany, France and Spain in particular. We have used Visa (always in credit) to pay for fuel and our ISA cards to draw cash from any ATM. Cheaper than buying Euros here. If we take any cash with us (in pouinds sterling) we usually exchange it at an Exchange shop in Benidorm when the rate is favourable. :wink:


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Nationwide gets my vote. Albeit when I went in to open an account I did not have the 17  pieces of ID they wanted ( ok it was 3 really)... so I did it on line...no ID required


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just check my bank statement after arriving home from france and was glad to see i was getting 1.47-48 to the £1 when using my Flexi card, the current exchange rate is giving 1.41 in this country.
Thanks to who ever posted about the nationwide flexi card sorry i can't remember who.


----------

